
We guard more secrets about salaries than about sex - colinprince
https://www.cbc.ca/radio/thesundayedition/the-sunday-edition-for-august-23-2020-1.5689297/we-guard-more-secrets-about-salaries-than-about-sex-and-employers-want-to-keep-it-that-way-1.5689307
======
byoung2
I remember my first full-time job I fought hard for a raise and got it. I
worked long hours, putting in extra work in the evenings when everyone else
had gone home. Then maybe a month later a new hire came in and casually in a
conversation he mentioned how this was just a starter job and he was making
peanuts. Those peanuts turned out to be higher than my salary, even after my
recent raise.

